# 60cm - Shallow



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2012)

The final shot of this 'scape before by 6 month 'holiday'.  I really miss it, actually.


60cm shallows by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## plantbrain (3 Jul 2012)

The Hygro is such a nice plant, easy to grow and little trouble.


----------



## Ady34 (3 Jul 2012)

Its a beaut George, the plant species merging together so naturally mean you have to really look to see whats actually in there. The glowlight danios suit it a treat and sit perfectly in the water column. The cpd's offer a bit of intrigue as you have to search for them!... id have been terrified of finding them on the floor every morning though.
As a special treat when you return just ask for a 120cm shallow tank from Santa Clause to scape...something to look forward too   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## foxfish (3 Jul 2012)

Very mellow, I like it a lot.


----------



## BigTom (3 Jul 2012)

Really nice George. Very simple without looking too formal/contrived. Higgledy-piggledy carpet is great.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jul 2012)

Thanks, guys. My head's already buzzing with new ideas for the next one. Only 5 months to wait!


----------



## John Starkey (4 Jul 2012)

Hi George,i saw this on your flickr i think its one of your best,can you give me spec data plse,size and lighting,and filter you are using,cheers mate,

keep safe
John.


----------



## Swampy (4 Jul 2012)

One of your best George, keep safe.

Martin.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jul 2012)

Thanks, guys!   

Spec - 

Tank - 60x40x25H cm, optiwhite custom-built
Cabinet - Gloss white Pureaqua, Aquajardin
Light - 2 x TMC 1000ND
Filter - Fluval G3, gUSH nano glassware
Heater - Hydor ETH200
Substrate and ferts - Elos system (Expert)
CO2 - 2Kg FE, inline diffuser, solenoid
Fish - CPD, glowlight danios
Plants - Glosso, H Japan, L brasiliensis, E acicularis, Staurogyne, H araguaia, C wendtii brown, mini xmas moss, mini pelia

The wood is chopped down Jumbo Sumatra from Unipac. It was originally used in an aquascape on a Sky1 TV show.

The scape has been in PFK as a step-by-step and will also be the German magazine, Aquaristik. 

More photos here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgefarm ... 324913974/

Cheers,
George


----------



## doobiw55 (5 Jul 2012)

I saw this in junes copy of pfk, one of my all time favourite scapes.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jul 2012)

It is/was lovely...by the way George did I mention that I've emegrated to Australia and taken the tank with me?


----------



## danmullan (7 Jul 2012)

Love this tank. The carpet plants have grown in so well.

I was wondering if you could let me know how you ran the lights on this tank. 2 x GroBeam tiles seems a lot for a tank this shallow. Did you run them at less than 100% for most of the day or just have them raised higher above the water level.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jul 2012)

Thanks, Dan. 

I ran the lighting at about 70% for the first couple of months, then up to 100% when I added the glosso - also increased CO2 and other nutrients, as appropriate. 

PAR was about 100 umol at the substrate corners, which I would say is high lighting for any planted tank.  I also have a 10 minute ramp up/down at the start/end of photoperiod using the TMC power controller, mainly to avoid startling the fish.  

The units were suspended about 40cm above surface.


60cm shallow in kitchen by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## james3200 (8 Jul 2012)

George, lovely looking setup. Are you a LED convert? There seem to be a lot of benefits over traditional lighting bar initial costs


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jul 2012)

Hi James

Thanks.   

Yes, I do like LEDs. The many benefits over fluorescent and halide are well-known, and they're proven performers - even ADA have jumped onto the bandwagon at last! 

The only really drawback when compared with fluorescent in my experience is the lack of flexibility with regards colour rendition - but even this has been sorted with units such as the EcoTech Radion which effectively gives you limitless choice. But these units are very experience, relatively speaking.

I did use a combination of T5 during the final few weeks of this aquascape's life; namely Arcadia Plant-Pro and Freshwater-Pro tubes, which have an incredible colour rendition when used together. If an LED manufacturer could bottle that, it would be wonderful!

Cheers,
George


----------



## fandango (8 Jul 2012)

Wonderful tank. The tree trunk makes it really special, brings another dimension to it.


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

indescribable tank


----------



## darren636 (15 Jan 2014)

That hygrophila is an interesting proposition.  I assume it needs lots of management to keep it short?


----------

